# Hifonics Zeus Series VIII - Old School - Zed Audio Car Amplifier



## DanielAndrew (Dec 15, 2018)

Hifonics Zeus Series VIII - Old School - Zed Audio Car Amplifier On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/313635494786?


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

Where do you guys come up with these prices?


----------



## carlthess40 (Aug 21, 2018)

How was the starting price determined?
So many people look at asking prices when they sell audio gear, but don’t take the time to find out what the SOLD FOR prices 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Thats a nice amp for sure, just not $1500 dollars nice. Maybe $800 to the right buyer. This is not the OP's listing.


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

The market for these types of amplifiers is about dead as it is. 
I was one of the guys that used to drool over these. 
But they are not that cool anymore. They are not even conversation starters for me anymore. Kinda like how my baseball cards **** on me. Should of chewed the gum 35 years ago.


----------



## Old'sCool (May 16, 2021)

Thomasluke7899 said:


> The market for these types of amplifiers is about dead as it is.
> I was one of the guys that used to drool over these.
> But they are not that cool anymore. They are not even conversation starters for me anymore. Kinda like how my baseball cards **** on me. Should of chewed the gum 35 years ago.


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

Old'sCool said:


> View attachment 310490


Why have you not sold yet? That's retirement. On a small island. That you bought. With that card.
Edit for guys that don't know....a lesser card sold for like 6 million.


----------



## Old'sCool (May 16, 2021)

Thomasluke7899 said:


> Why have you not sold yet? That's retirement. On a small island. That you bought. With that card.


I actually bought that card for my father. You'd crap if I told you what I paid. The thought crossed my mind to sell it for 3x what I'd paid, but I owe Dad my life, as he's probably the best guy I know and was/is always there for me. 

He lit up like the 4th of July when I handed him that bad boy. It's easily a PSA 5.5 or better.


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

Old'sCool said:


> I actually bought that card for my father. You'd crap if I told you what I paid. The thought crossed my mind to sell it for 3x what I'd paid, but I owe Dad my life, as he's probably the best guy I know and was/is always there for me.
> 
> He lit up like the 4th of July when I handed him that bad boy. It's easily a PSA 5.5 or better.


Very nice card. The corners have like almost no rounding. 
Bet pops looked like a kid for a second.


----------

